
Zapcc C++ compilation speed against gcc 5.4 and clang 3.9 - wichtounet
http://baptiste-wicht.com/posts/2016/12/zapcc-cpp-compilation-speed-against-gcc-54-and-clang-39.html
======
wichtounet
This is an updated version of my previous benchmark with more recent compilers
(GCC 5.4 and Clang 3.9). The results are almost the same as before, zapcc is
about 2 times faster than GCC and 3.3 times faster than clang. This is only a
comparison on a very template-heavy library, but this shows interesting
results for zapcc (still in beta and will be commercial).

